# Do any of you guys have Nerdy hobbies?



## poopyalligator (Apr 5, 2012)

Alright, so basically I am a guy who has a lot of hobbies. Whether it is playing guitars, collecting different things, cars, or games I can always find something to do. Although somethings that I do a lot of people think are super nerdy. Rubiks cubes have been one of those things that people either think is pretty cool, or just super fucking nerdy lol. Either way I love them. What are your nerdy hobbies?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 5, 2012)

Used to play Warhammer a long time ago when I was in grade school but didn't have the time or money when I got to high school. Had an Orcs & Goblins army for Fantasy and a Tau army for 40k. It was super nerdy, but I don't regret a thing.  Putting together and painting those models was incredibly fun and relaxing for me once I got better at painting. I like to think that considering I was only 12 at the time I painted pretty damn decently.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 5, 2012)

I collect weird/ obscene/ obscure records. I also like alot of obscure Japanese video games. My 2 favs are probably silhouette mirage and katamari damaci. In addition to that I also love anything having to do with finals fantasy (I love all of it but Im mainly into stuff when the company was still square soft and not square enix.) I also really like manga and anime. And before Anyone says Anything that doesn't include hentai. I have seen bible black but not for erotic purposes. Its just too fucked up and violent to not watch lol


----------



## MikeH (Apr 5, 2012)

Herpetology and ichthyology.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 5, 2012)

Those are all badass hobbies!!!


----------



## espman (Apr 5, 2012)

The closest to nerdy that I do would probably be scenario paintball, to the point that my friends and I attempt to re-create historic battles with paintballs (ghillie suits/full tactical gear and all)


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a pretty hardcore gamer and a computer geek I guess that counts as nerdy


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 5, 2012)

Does MAX/MSP programming count?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm an engineering student, if that counts.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 5, 2012)

I really don't do anything nerdy, i use to be huge into Yu-gi-oh cards though.  They were the shit in my opinion.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 5, 2012)

It isn't much of a hobby sense it isn't a regular thing but that is becasue I'm broke but I like going to flea markets and getting figures mostly 90's shit (keener alien vs predator power rangers sybiote's from spiderman) I also love comics mainly predator green lantern and a few others, I love campy Japanes monster movies (most of my movies are godzilla)
and I'm just learning the algorithms for a Rubik cube


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 5, 2012)

Guitar is my only non-nerdy hobby.


----------



## SeanSan (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got 17 tarantulas and 3 scorpions.. 

does that count as nerdy?


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 5, 2012)

Like playing Dungeons and Dragons? Building Gundam Models? Building PC's? Or maybe even Comic Books?


No, I have never done ANY of those


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 5, 2012)

SeanSan said:


> I've got 17 tarantulas and 3 scorpions..
> 
> does that count as nerdy?


 Yes, extreamly nerdy.
Although I think I'm worse, I'm about to buy a "Han shot first" shirt.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 5, 2012)

^Used to have one in high school, wish I still did lol


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 5, 2012)

does collecting Nerd Girls count?????


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 5, 2012)

Documentary addict lol.


----------



## skeels (Apr 5, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Guitar is my only non-nerdy hobby.



Its okay man. Guitar is actually a very nerdy hobby.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 5, 2012)

other than gaming, I'm a pretty huge star trek fan. I still watch The Next Generation reruns all the time


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 5, 2012)

skeels said:


> Its okay man. Guitar is actually a very nerdy hobby.



The one bit of "cool" I've managed to eke out over the years and you had to take it away from me.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 5, 2012)

i collect these is that nerdy?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 5, 2012)

^No


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2012)

Comics

Read about ...20-30 different ongoing series


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 5, 2012)

I pretty much just read Batman comics. Although I've been thinking of picking up Brightest day and Darkest night.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 5, 2012)

espman said:


> The closest to nerdy that I do would probably be scenario paintball, to the point that my friends and I attempt to re-create historic battles with paintballs (ghillie suits/full tactical gear and all)



I'm jealous. I bought a Smartparts Ion probably about 7 years ago when I used to go paintballing. Was a ton of fun but me and my friends haven't done it in a few years, I also regret not getting a different gun as I personally don't like speedball, much prefer scenario or bush.



The Armada said:


> I'm an engineering student, if that counts.



I hear yuh.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 5, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Used to play Warhammer a long time ago when I was in grade school but didn't have the time or money when I got to high school. Had an Orcs & Goblins army for Fantasy and a Tau army for 40k. It was super nerdy, but I don't regret a thing.  Putting together and painting those models was incredibly fun and relaxing for me once I got better at painting. I like to think that considering I was only 12 at the time I painted pretty damn decently.



I used to love Warhammer when I was a kid too. I had a huge collection that I painted of Undead (later Vampire Counts and Tomb Kings) and High Elves and I also used to make my own Chaos Dwarf models using parts from Dwarves and Chaos warriors and some puddy for mutations. I think I was the youngest person playing at the westfarms Games Workshop at the time. Good times.

Not sure if this is really nerdy, but I like reading about mythology, the viking sagas, and ancient history. And I like reading music theory text books too, now that's a party!


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Apr 5, 2012)

Uhh I have a few. I still play Yu-Gi-Oh. I collect Transformers figures and memorabilia. I collect other toys and action figures as well(mainly tiny/chibi pvc figures). I'm pretty heavy into gaming. Mainly turn-based RPG's. I read several comic book series(right now I'm into The Amory Wars and Eternal Descent). I've always wanted to get into building model Gundams.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 5, 2012)

I run a yoyo website and store High Speed YoYo

I also just began making yoyos Gsquared YoYos - G Squared YoYos turning Aluminum into WIN!

The Definitive Yuuki Slack Video - YouTube


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 6, 2012)

For me it's computers and little mecha or action figures. I have Ultraman and Boba Fett on my desk at work right now. I'm also a fan of all things Japanese. I find being interested in stuff like that to be cool, but also embarrassing, because a lot of stuff, like the computers, I don't consider nerdy. I think it's almost mandatory that you have some idea of how they work and the specs needed to accomplish what you want. Yet I am continually painted as a nerd (or geek, I guess) whenever I talk about that stuff.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am almost 21 years old and I still collect Transformers figures and watch the shows. What can I say, I love the franchise!

Also have a lot of Halo Figures (I love ODSTs!) and Clone Troopers. 

I am also big into sci fi and post apocalyptic type stuff, I actually might write a couple of my own series once I get the time. 

And yes, I know I need a girlfriend


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 6, 2012)

espman said:


> The closest to nerdy that I do would probably be scenario paintball, to the point that my friends and I attempt to re-create historic battles with paintballs (ghillie suits/full tactical gear and all)





BlackMastodon said:


> I'm jealous. I bought a Smartparts Ion probably about 7 years ago when I used to go paintballing. Was a ton of fun but me and my friends haven't done it in a few years, I also regret not getting a different gun as I personally don't like speedball, much prefer scenario or bush.



I also play paintball. I prefer playing scenario/woodsball even though I have an Invert Mini. I'm not into the milsim look and milsim guns. That stuff can add a lot of weight, and I want as little weight as possible for maximum performance. I still try to be as well-camo'ed as possible though. I think I'm going to get myself some more paintball gear to complete my setup (since I still have no pods or a pod pack.... just a Pinokio loader that holds a whopping 400 paintballs).


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2012)

You guys are FOOLS, Speedball uber alles  Seriously though, I loved it when I played and miss it.

Also, Zebov, you forgot to include liking every post in the Public Ban List


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2012)

AnarchyDivine just reminded me: I have an infatuation with all things space (astronomy, astrophysics, sci-fi [absolutely love the Mass Effect series]). Also love watching Dr. Neil DeGrasse Tyson videos or reading his work.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 6, 2012)

MFB said:


> You guys are FOOLS, Speedball uber alles  Seriously though, I loved it when I played and miss it.
> 
> Also, Zebov, you forgot to include liking every post in the Public Ban List



That's not a hobby. It's an addiction.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 6, 2012)

Not sure if its nerdy but I know people cringe when I start talking about them.

CARS!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 6, 2012)

I play video games a few nights out of the week for a couple of hours or so... Not all of the time, though. Lately it's been a bit of Skyrim and Hitman: Bloodmoney. That's a really marginal thing, though.. I've always sort of dabbled with video games.

My real nerdiness is my obsession with guitars. I am genuinely obsessed and in love with guitars and music.. I've devoted more time to no other thing in my life. My unusual trading habit is a direct and dependent result of this. Additionally, I'm really into mysticism and spirituality as far as logical concepts thereof are concerened. I like to find the ways in which science and metaphysics are compatable. 

I also love animals, but that's less of a habit, and more of a lifelong passion.


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 6, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> AnarchyDivine just reminded me: I have an infatuation with all things space (astronomy, astrophysics, sci-fi [absolutely love the Mass Effect series]). Also love watching Dr. Neil DeGrasse Tyson videos or reading his work.



Same here, Neil is the man who inspired me to start going to school for astrophysics.


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 6, 2012)

Debating theoretical physics and philosophy, playing online poker, Anime, Ghost hunting, Learning different types of math in my spare time, solving critical thinking exercises.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 6, 2012)

i can play xbox for upwards of like 12 hours at a time lol, im also a huge fan of documentaries and i have seen the black dahlia murders majesty dvd like 100 times and i can almost recite every word in it


----------



## broj15 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm also a huge yu gi oh fan. I'm using a fiend based deck right now. dark necrofear and 2 dark master-zorcs= me raping your life points . Me and my friends still get together to duel every weekend


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 6, 2012)

I am glad I am not alone in some of the nerdy stuff that I do lol. I also collect a lot of alien figures and steiff stuffed animals (fuck you guys they are cool lol). Anybody who knows me, knows that I am a person who likes to have a general knowledge of almost everything. I think it is good to have a lot of hobbies and be a well rounded person even if others dont think it is cool. Like spelling "poop" out of rubiks cubes lol.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 6, 2012)

I do a physics degree 

But yeah, I tend to only watch the news and science documentaries when I do watch TV. My renlentless pursuit of knowledge is ruthless and forever endless


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 6, 2012)

I love insects!

I can spend hours outdoors watching and observing insects, especially ants!
I also check the rain barrels around the house for insects to save from drowning lol. 

Sometimes I take a slice of ham or similar and cut it into small pieces and put in an ant trail, then watch them carry it off. 

Im not sure if thats nerdy or just wierd  haha
my dad is into insects as well so thats probably where i got my interest from.

Edit: today I saved a helpless fly from the rain barrel. Fly my little friend, fly!


----------



## skeels (Apr 6, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> The one bit of "cool" I've managed to eke out over the years and you had to take it away from me.



Sorry...


----------



## Powermetalbass (Apr 6, 2012)

Dungeons and Dragons: Satan's Game. I also do fencing (rapier combat), Archery, and use those two skills in the SCA (International Medieval/Rennaissance Historical Society). I'm also a History Major in University. I play in a metal band..that can be considered nerdy by some?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wondering if loving classical music is nerdy? if so you can add that to my list haha, and recently my mom talked about switching the cabels company my first thought was "oh no, no more science shit" and I don't count discovery in that becasue lastly it is documented stuff I don't care for like crab kings or what not.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 6, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I pretty much just read Batman comics. Although I've been thinking of picking up Brightest day and Darkest night.


Do it. It is awesome!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 6, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Documentary addict lol.



That's Nerdy?

I love Anime
Hardcore Gamer(mostly prefer RPG's)
I read Graphic Novels
I am fascinated by Warhammer 40k and Magic:The Gathering
Listen to technical Death Metal and Prog

so much more stuff that the list would never end. The only non-nerdy thing I do is play guitar(If I don't explain the thing).


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 6, 2012)

No, because I'm cool. 

But in reality, yes. I collect early editions of classic literature. I have a copy of Charles Dicken's 'A Christmas Carol' from 1886 and a copy of Charles Darwin's 'On The Origin of Species' from 1905.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to be a Magic the Gathering junkie! I had around 5000 cards, went to tournaments, played every day, and was constantly trading cards. Once I graduated high school though, I just did not have anyone to play with anymore and phased out of playing it. Good times though. Sold all my cards and bought a guitar when I was 20. I wish I hung onto a few decks.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Apr 6, 2012)

Guitar
Guitar forums (don't lie to yourself)
Full Metal Alchemist
Power Metal
Documentaries
the list goes on....


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2012)

I am obsessed with stereo/hi-fi and wish I had obscene amounts of money to spend on a treated room and the highest quality reference speakers/amplification/source.


----------



## espman (Apr 6, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I also play paintball. I prefer playing scenario/woodsball even though I have an Invert Mini. I'm not into the milsim look and milsim guns. That stuff can add a lot of weight, and I want as little weight as possible for maximum performance. I still try to be as well-camo'ed as possible though. I think I'm going to get myself some more paintball gear to complete my setup (since I still have no pods or a pod pack.... just a Pinokio loader that holds a whopping 400 paintballs).


Honestly, after a good sling and forgrip, I don't even notice the weight 
And my gun is a little over the top massive (even though it is still a work in progress, probably gonna do a mag feed conversion and change up the optics again)  Weighs 10 lbs and measures 56 inches tip to tip IIRC

Here's a pic of it next to an ibby S series


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 6, 2012)

I consider myself a geek as do many others.

I LOVE the android operating system

I love pokemon/yu hi oh 

I read a bunch of comics

i'm a star wars geek

I like gaming

I love reading

I love cartoons

I love the "Geek culture"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 6, 2012)

Yea I play guitar. And I spend all day practicing scales and arpeggios, then go online and post about it. I also enjoy taking my guitars apart and/or modifying them and subsequently going online to post about it.

Nerdy enough?   

EDIT: Oh yea... Video games...


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea I play guitar. And I spend all day practicing scales and arpeggios, then go online and post about it. I also enjoy taking my guitars apart and/or modifying them and subsequently going online to post about it.
> 
> Nerdy enough?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yea... Video games...



And you have fucking Mighty Mouse as your avatar, so there's that.  JK dude.



ILuvPillows said:


> Guitar
> Guitar forums (don't lie to yourself)



 Way to shatter my illusions, man, I thought posting here made us all badasses.


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 6, 2012)

Numismatics... I collect coins (like not state quarters... real coin collections a la auctions and coin shows).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 6, 2012)

I am addicted to buying books. I'm a writer and I need to read a lot, but I buy upwards of fifty books a month.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 6, 2012)

I buy anime and collect manga, as well as having a VAST library of science fiction and philosophy books, science textbooks and history books. I'm also a writer, and that's pretty goddamn nerdy.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 6, 2012)

Powermetalbass said:


> Dungeons and Dragons: Satan's Game. I also do fencing (rapier combat), Archery, and use those two skills in the SCA (International Medieval/Rennaissance Historical Society). I'm also a History Major in University. I play in a metal band..that can be considered nerdy by some?



It all goes together! Especially considering your screen name. You have the potential for an amazing live show with all those skills!

I dunno if it's nerdy, but I've been painting abstract art for a couple of years now. It's enjoyable, but I have no friends that understand it whatsoever.


----------



## poisonelvis (Apr 6, 2012)

i collect comics(used to own my own store)action figures(old gi joe,megos,big jim)almost anything marvel from the 60's-70's,some hot wheels(70's)old records,cougars(i like old stuff?)i go to the wonder con and comic con almost every year......but i totally don't look like a comic nerd,but i am!!!!


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 6, 2012)

i had over 20,000 points worth of warhammer 40k models back in the day 

i used to enter tournaments all the time too. i had an unstoppable tyranid horde and a really good imperial guard army.

i can also recite every word from every lord of the rings movie, collect comics, and used to play magic the gathering.

worst of all...







im a Battlefield 3 addict


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> i had over 20,000 points worth of warhammer 40k models back in the day
> 
> i used to enter tournaments all the time too. i had an unstoppable tyranid horde and a really good imperial guard army.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 6, 2012)

I like videogames a lot. Call of Duty is pretty much shit at this point imo but I love a good FPS like Team Fortress 2, Tribes:Ascend, Blacklight:Retribution, etc. I like RPGs and MMOs too, I played World of Warcraft for a year or two and started playing again recently and I also absolutely love all the Elder Scrolls games. I also enjoy the occasional Magic: The Gathering game with friends. 
I don't let it consume my life though, I still have plenty of time for guitar, friends, etc. To me the gamers = no lifers stereotype has always made no sense.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot to put Pokemon I have the first six hand held ones(u.s.) but yellow doesn't work and I want to get green even though I can't read japanese. and Liking cougars is nerdy?  I just thought it was weird but eh if it is I guess I get more nerd points.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 6, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> *im a Battlefield 3 addict*



This 1,000 times for me.

Although since the patch, its incredibly difficult to get into a normal server with all the maps in cycle. Even if I select a DICE server I get put into "eNRAg3D k1llER DawG's SERVER OF AWESOME" with 600 ticket rush and Sharqi Peninsula, gulf of oman, sharqi peninsula, sharqi, gulf of oman, and operation metro.

I hate sharqi peninsula so much and every server has it in cycle like three times.


----------



## CapinCripes (Apr 6, 2012)

guitar. no seriously talk to someone who isn't a guitarist about the complexities of playing and they will stare at you blank faced and call you a nerd. I also play video games but then that's quickly becoming the norm so i cant count that as nerdy anymore.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 6, 2012)

I guess my nerdy hobby is being a clandestine chemist. I love nothing more than reading up on new techniques, doing my own experiments, collecting literature, etc.


----------



## sahaal (Apr 7, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Used to play Warhammer a long time ago when I was in grade school but didn't have the time or money when I got to high school. Had an Orcs & Goblins army for Fantasy and a Tau army for 40k. It was super nerdy, but I don't regret a thing.  Putting together and painting those models was incredibly fun and relaxing for me once I got better at painting. I like to think that considering I was only 12 at the time I painted pretty damn decently.



used to be this, I had a ton of half finished Chaos Marines armies laying around, I had some pretty sweet plans going for them too, now the closest thing to "nerdy" hobbies I have is my addiction to diesel engines and the sort of culture that comes with it (sled pulling, drag racing, etc)


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 7, 2012)

-Watching anime, reading manga
-Playing video games: Alice Madness Returns is just wow for me.
-Bonsai trees
-Reading sci-fi, mainly William Gibson and Philip K. Dick
-I am also fascinated by Warhammer 40k, but never had the money to start playing it


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2012)

Video games
Magic The Gathering
Guitar

Those are my three main things. I take great pride in being a "nerd" if that means being myself and doing what I love.


----------



## -42- (Apr 7, 2012)

I post on a guitar forum.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 7, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> I guess my nerdy hobby is being a *clandestine chemist*. I love nothing more than reading up on new techniques, doing my own experiments, collecting literature, etc.



Also called DRUG LORD


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 7, 2012)

I like to watch tv shows, some favourites are: The X-Files, The Twilight Zone, NCIS and currently Sons of Anarchy and Breaking Bad.

I like to read, most nonfiction with some exceptions like Catch 22, 1984 and At The Mountains of madness.

Playing video games, fps and co-op games.

Funny to see some people consider playing guitar to be nerdy. Guess it depends on what you play


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 7, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Funny to see some people consider playing guitar to be nerdy. Guess it depends on what you play


If it's not nerdy you're not doing it right .


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 7, 2012)

Gaming/programming on TI graphing calculators, specifically the 83/84+ models.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 7, 2012)

I play Skyrim and lose days of life.


----------



## Breakdown (Apr 7, 2012)

Guitar
Yugioh
Those are my only hobbies.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 8, 2012)

I have some Nerdy hobbes:

-I work on PCs. Not as serious as I used to, but whenever people have a computer question, they usually ask me. Sadly I've forgotten most of what I learned in my A+ cert class back in high school, so nowadays I have to refer them to someone else. But as far as doing stuff like swapping RAM/CPUs/Peripheral cards, I'm pretty capable of doing that and doing so quickly.

-Xmen comics. My cousin is a huge X-men nerd and since she's my BFF, I pretty much am one too by default because that's most of what I hear about in a conversation with her. 
Hell I didn't even know Wolverine's last name was Howlette until we started hanging out. 

-Lord of the Rings nut. I kinda gave up on it, but I've always wanted to learn to write/speak in the High Elven/Dwarven/Orcish tongues. The linguistics part of the story intrigue me greatly. 

-I've been a gamer since the age of 3 and I'm 26. Never been too much of a fan of online gaming (I hate people  ), but my childhood was pretty much entirely dedicated to video games. These days, too much shit competes with my time to play 24 hours straight like I used to, but when I'm bored at home, you can bet that Skyrim or Oblivion will be playing on my computer.

-I haven't played it in years, but I used to (and still do) love playing Magic: The Gathering. I had a black deck that was themed around siphoning life points and creating bats/boosting them to ridiculous levels. The story theme of it was about fanatical, hypocritical church which I found both ironic and humorous. The vampire creature in it did some amazing damage too.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I'm an engineering student, if that counts.



Yeah...


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2012)

Any one of you good people collect... stamps ? 

no?


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 9, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Any one of you good people collect... stamps ?
> 
> no?



I have an old coin collection I inherited if that counts?

Its nothing valuable to be honest but I won't get rid of it cause it was my grandads


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> I have an old coin collection I inherited if that counts?
> 
> Its nothing valuable to be honest but I won't get rid of it cause it was my grandads



nice


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 9, 2012)

Pretty nerdy job, but my only real hobby is building guitars.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to build guitars, but I've been scared to death of circular saws ever since I almost lost a finger in wood shop. I'm good with hand tools though, like sanders and chisels.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 9, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I would love to build guitars, but I've been scared to death of circular saws ever since I almost lost a finger in wood shop. I'm good with hand tools though, like sanders and chisels.



Yeah..that's why I don't use a circular saw. 

Routers, though, are dangerous fucking things. Unfortunately, it is the best tool for a lot of guitar building jobs.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

I was actually pretty good with a router, but I hated setting it up, seemed like a huge waste of time. I know its neccesary, but I just hated adjusting it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 9, 2012)

I love my routers. The router table I built has been the most useful tool in my little shop so far.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 9, 2012)

I play EVE, and work on a multi-million dollar weapon system. I also spend too much on my gaming PC's, or so my wife says. I'm also into modding, etc...


----------



## avenger (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought there was already a Magic thread


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> I play EVE, and *work on a multi-million dollar weapon system*. I also spend too much on my gaming PC's, or so my wife says. I'm also into modding, etc...


 How is that nerdy? Well, I guess if you were to use it to get revenge on all the jocks that teased you in high school...


----------



## fassaction (Apr 11, 2012)

I still wish I had my garbage pail kid collection.....I had boxes of those bitches, but a leaky pipe ruined it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Apr 11, 2012)

playing every RPG i can get my hands on, magic the gathering, gaming with my friends, love to read sci fi etc


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 11, 2012)

Playing guitar, pokemon, and kinda cosplay, but I can't really do that because i'm fat, and have long hair and a beard, don't wanna shave and hate wearing wigs.

I also have some strange fascination with tearing things apart....like my thread I made about cutting a $1200 amp in half.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting some models and getting my nerd on. 

Alien Deluxe Base Diorama Model Hobby Kit


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 11, 2012)

Nah, everything I do is cool as shit.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 11, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Documentary addict lol.



Heck yeah, I can put in some serious time on the Science channel. Lately the anything UFO phenomenon has sparked my interest, specifically Roswell and the deathbed confessions of the cleanup crew.


----------



## Choop (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a Sci-fi fan, gamer, build computers and models, etc...read comics! so yeah. :[


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 11, 2012)

My "nerdnesses" are:

Costuming...














+going to 'cons' like Dragoncon.

Also do Unix/Linux administration, Cisco routers, networking, gaming (PC & Console), BBS/Mush (altho been a while), and do tabletop RPGs like V:TM, W:TA, M:TA, Rifts, Shadowrun, etc. Also do photo and video FX/editing. I have non-nerd hobbies to keep me company too like taking my kids to shoot AR15 & MP5 (fully auto).


----------



## Choop (Apr 11, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> My "nerdnesses" are:
> 
> Costuming...



Is that a force-fx? It looks wicked outside with your get-up on dude! (the glow seems like its too intense, but thought I'd ask anyway. I've never handled one outside that wasn't the darth vader orangey one).


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Apr 11, 2012)

When I'm not playing guitar, or with my girlfriend...

I play Pokemon..... A LOT.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy fuck now I wanna be a sith lord


----------



## sage (Apr 12, 2012)

I build my own pedals and cables and do all my own guitar repairs (probably to my detriment, but I enjoy the challenge).
I shoot a compound bow, so I ripped that apart and tuned it up, now it shoots super accurately.
I sail, therefore I obsess about weather, wind, lines, and do all my own boat maintenance.
The wife plays roller derby, so I geek out on that a lot. 
I basically raise my kids based on the possibility of a zombie apocalypse:
"You can't be running around with your shoes on the wrong feet. That guy gets eaten first." "If you don't learn to cook, what are you going to eat? There's no Domino's after the zombie apocalypse." 

And...

I read all the Hunger Games books before there was a movie.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Documentary addict lol.


Same here, I love that stuff.
I also love watching cooking shows, ever since I was a wee lad.
Rick Bayless is the man!! 




So this guy...

Made this...





And this too!!






And many other things of course.


----------

